# Vitesse et Débit sur réseau Ethernet



## StoneGuad (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour et Pardon, sans nul doute, d'évoquer un sujet certainement déja traité.
Le Wifi et sa facilité de mise en oeuvre sous Macos nous habitue à cet usage si pratique (pas de fil)
Je dispose d'un Mac 27 pouces 3,06 Ghz Intel core 2 Duo connecté en WiFi à mon modem asdl.
Je ne vois honetement pas de différence en terme de rapidité de chargement de pages internet sur mon navigateur lorsque je raccorde mon Mac par cable ethernet au routeur.
-La théorie dit quoi, concernant les débits  ?
-Quelles sont les vitesses ethernet par cable  et par wifi ?
-Pourquoi aucune différence n'est perceptible ?
-En situation de téléchargement, le cable permet - il vraiment une plus grande rapidité de transfert ?
Merci


----------



## Larme (27 Novembre 2011)

Fais un _test de bande passante_ en Ethernet, puis en WiFi, tu devrais voir une différence...
Après, en fonction de la vitesse, la différence n'est pas forcément perceptible pour la plupart des usages courants.
Wiki devrait te donner les différentes vitesses _théoriques_.


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2011)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Je ne vois honetement pas de différence en terme de rapidité de chargement de pages internet sur mon navigateur lorsque je raccorde mon Mac par cable ethernet au routeur.


La plupart des pages web font quelques dizaines voire quelques centaines de ko. C'est trop peu pour faire des tests de performances. Il faut charger de gros fichiers, de Mo, voire des dizaines de Mo, pour faire des mesures fiables. Mais si tu ne le fait pas dans ton usage courant, c'est que le WiFi doit te suffire.


----------



## StoneGuad (27 Novembre 2011)

À Larme, 
Je dispose de iStat Menu et d'une connexion Internet 512 K.
Que je sois en Wifi ou en Cable Ethernet, lors de téléchargements de gros fichiers, iStatMenu me signale toujours le maximum pour ma connexion 512k, a savoir 64Ko/s


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Si on part du principe qu'on a pas de vieilleries à la maison, c'est à dire que les ports ethernet sont au minimum à 100Mbps, et qu'en wifi on est en 802.11g ou 802.11n, les tests de débit wifi vs eth sur internet  (exception faite des câblo-opérateurs)  ne montreront aucune différence.
De manière générale, sur internet, c'est presque toujours la liaison ADSL (rarement supérieure à 20Mbps en réception) qui fera l'entonnoir et fixera le débit réel.
Donc, à fortiori, sur internet, avec une liaison à 512Kbps, aucune différence entre le wifi et l'ethernet. Comme dit ntx, pour le web, le wifi suffit.

Par contre , l'intérêt du choix entre le wifi et l'ethernet se situe au niveau réseau local. Et là, on fera la différence si on a un réseau local conséquent.
L'utilisation de l'ethernet (jusqu'à 1Gbps) sera bien sûr de très loin préférable au wifi, par exemple si on a un NAS avec un port giga.
Maintenant, il y a les câbles....

Un petit lien pour les débits en wifi.
Attention, suivant le contexte (murs, interférences), les débits indiqués ne sont pas tjs atteignables.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11

En ethernet, en fct des catégories de câbles, et si on respecte les longueurs, les débits (100Mbps, 1Gbps)  sont des débits réels.


----------



## StoneGuad (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci de la précision de ta réponse, Polo.
Tu confirmes l'idée que j'avais de la question.
Les cables ethernet s'imposent lorsqu'en local on effectue des transferts de gros fichiers.
En fait c'est bien le débit internet qui fait entonnoir et determine finalement le débit max qu'on est en droit dattendre.


----------

